# Simple, Freeware Watermark Program



## iflynething (Jan 19, 2007)

Is there a simple watermark program. I just need something simple if there is. I have searched and haven't found the right one? Any good ones?

Thank you

~Michael~


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 19, 2007)

It depends on what you mean by watermark.  Ifranview can put copyright text onto photos in a batch, but I don't think it will do something transparent, or low opacity faded across the image.


----------



## iflynething (Jan 19, 2007)

Just someway I can put my name on the picture everytime in the same format....well the same look. Just get a control which would go on each picture when and where i wanted it to. 

I have InfranView but how does it do what you're talking about?

Thanks for the advice

~Michael~


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 19, 2007)

In the file menu, go to batch conversion/rename.

A dialogue box pops up and you can add pictures to the cue from a windows type file browser.  You have options for where to save, and jpg options, but in the lower right, you'll see advanced options.

Click that and look about half way down on the left at "Add overlay text".

Check that box and edit the settings however you like.  I'm sure you'll figure it out.

Actually now that I look at it, you _can_ make the text transparent.


----------



## iflynething (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for the help but I am being very ignorant. I did all that but could not find the way to apply it to the photo.

I added overlay text, on the advanced screen I clicked ok and then I'm not sure what to do from there.

Thank you again


~Michael~


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

You just have to click "start" to start running the batch.  I think it's in the upper left corner, near the list of images.


----------



## iflynething (Jan 20, 2007)

Ok:

Open file > File > Batch Conversion/Rename > check box for advanced options > set advanced options > make the setting to what I want > "Ok" under advanced options > Start

I did that and to no avail. Sorry I'm making this complicated! 

~Michael~


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

Did you load images into the batch?  You to select what images you want to run the batch on, and click "add" to add them to the batch.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 20, 2007)

picture shark does do a good and simple job ... opacity included ...


----------



## iflynething (Jan 21, 2007)

Ok thanks Matt and Alex.

I will keep experimenting and see what I can do.

_Edit: Alex, I d/l Picture Shark and can't figure out how to get that stamp in there. I can't load a stamp or anything. Could you please help!?_

Thanks again

~Michael~


----------



## iflynething (Jan 21, 2007)

Ok I have downloaded this program too and will experiment with it also.

Thank you

~Michael~


----------

